# where to buy ABYSS and ZELOS amps or HU??



## maoht (Aug 31, 2009)

is here anybody know where to buy ABYSS and ZELOS amps or HU??


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

?? WELCOME TO ABYSS INTERNATIONAL ??


----------



## maoht (Aug 31, 2009)

i know there site, and i sent to them email, but no reply.
how to contact them???????


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

전화번호 : 032-675-2480

팩스번호 : 032-675-2481

홈페이지 : ?? WELCOME TO ABYSS INTERNATIONAL ??

mebbe ^^^^


----------



## f#1man (Aug 29, 2007)

Tristan has a 4 channel tube amp for sale. Really insane and quality stuff. He can probably get the HU sourced from Korea as well.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...mps-very-highend-cheapies-need-not-apply.html


----------



## whatzzap (Jun 16, 2006)

if you are looking for some used abyss i might be able to get it for you, some available model for right now is the mini aa 2 chn and 4 chn, also zelos verdi 4 chn, let me know if you are interested


----------



## maoht (Aug 31, 2009)

whatzzap said:


> if you are looking for some used abyss i might be able to get it for you, some available model for right now is the mini aa 2 chn and 4 chn, also zelos verdi 4 chn, let me know if you are interested


THANKS WHATZZAP!!
how to contact you??
i want the price of your amps, and how to buy zelos verdi 2 chn?? what is the price zelos verdi 2 chn???


----------



## maqupaqu (Oct 23, 2009)

whatzzap said:


> if you are looking for some used abyss i might be able to get it for you, some available model for right now is the mini aa 2 chn and 4 chn, also zelos verdi 4 chn, let me know if you are interested


How about sending one of these 4 chn amps to Finland?


----------



## whatzzap (Jun 16, 2006)

maqupaqu said:


> How about sending one of these 4 chn amps to Finland?


shouldnt be a problem as long we are agree on the price


----------



## whatzzap (Jun 16, 2006)

maoht said:


> THANKS WHATZZAP!!
> how to contact you??
> i want the price of your amps, and how to buy zelos verdi 2 chn?? what is the price zelos verdi 2 chn???


as far as the verdi 2 ch its hard to get, most ppl get the 4 ch. I might be able to get it but brand new. As far as the price:
1. Used abyss mini aa 4 ch: 1150+shipping --> Brand new: 1800+Shipping
2. Used abyss mini aa 2 ch: 1100+shipping --> Brand new: 1750+Shipping
3. Used abyss ct2300 2ch: 500+shipping --> Brand new: 900+Shipping
4. Used Zelos Verdi 4 ch(used for about 2 months): 3000+shipping --> Brand new: 3800+Shipping

you can contact me thru pm, thx


----------

